# [Solved]ALSA po update kernela

## rastman

nie wiem czemu, ale alsa po update do najnowszego kernela z ~amd64 przestala dzialac. W czasie bootowania dostaje info, ze nie zaladowaly sie wszystkie konieczne moduly. Tutaj wynik debugu alsy:

```
ALSA Audio Debug v0.1.0 - pon, 18 lut 2008, 14:19:51 CET

http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Kernel ----------------------------------------------------

Linux localhost 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Mon Feb 18 13:19:22 CET 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Loaded Modules --------------------------------------------

snd_pcm_oss            44192  0 

snd_mixer_oss          19200  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34368  0 

snd_seq_device          9872  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event     10304  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55552  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_hda_intel          49384  0 

snd_pcm                87048  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              26248  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    63416  8 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         13200  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

Proc Config -----------------------------------------------

CONFIG_SOUND=m

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

Modprobe Conf ---------------------------------------------

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

Proc Asound -----------------------------------------------

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

--- no soundcards ---

  1:        : sequencer

 33:        : timer

cat: /proc/asound/hwdep: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

Client info

  cur  clients : 2

  peak clients : 2

  max  clients : 192

Client   0 : "System" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Timer" (Rwe-)

  Port   1 : "Announce" (R-e-)

    Connecting To: 15:0

Client  15 : "OSS sequencer" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Receiver" (-we-)

    Connected From: 0:1

Dev Snd ---------------------------------------------------

seq  timer

CPU -------------------------------------------------------

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

cpu MHz      : 2128.000

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6400  @ 2.13GHz

cpu MHz      : 2128.000

RAM -------------------------------------------------------

MemTotal:      1028108 kB

SwapTotal:      498004 kB

Hardware --------------------------------------------------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82P965/G965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
```

Co ciekawe, nie moge nawet alsamixera uruchomic, bo dostaje:

```
 alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

```

alsaconf wypluwa:

```
Running modules-update...

 * Please run 'update-modules' from now on; 'modules-update' is going away

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...
```

Jakies dodatkowe informacje jeszcze podac? Nie wiem z której strony to ugryźć.. :/

edit:

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: save_state:1497: No soundcards found...

 * Error saving levels.                                                  [ !! ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...                                          [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: unrecognized option `---'

Usage: alsactl <options> command

Available options:

  -h,--help        this help

  -f,--file #      configuration file (default /etc/asound.state or /etc/asound.names)

  -F,--force       try to restore the matching controls as much as possible

                   (default mode)

  -P,--pedantic    don't restore mismatching controls (old default)

  -d,--debug       debug mode

  -v,--version     print version of this program

Available commands:

  store   <card #> save current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   to configuration file

  restore <card #> load current driver setup for one or each soundcards

                   from configuration file

  names   <card #> dump information about all the known present (sub-)devices

                   into configuration file (DEPRECATED)

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring       
```

Last edited by rastman on Tue Feb 19, 2008 9:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## timor

Zacznij od "ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers". Może google coś o tym wiedzą.

Widzę, że hda_intel masz skompilowane, więc przejrzyj dmesg albo /var/log/messages co dokładnie kernel wypluwa. Porównaj konfig nowy i stary czy przypadkiem jakiś moduł nie zmienił nazwy/został przeniesiony.

----------

## rastman

porównywałem juz configi i nic nie rzucilo mi sie w oczy. dmesg mnie zastanawia i nie wiem co z tym zrobic:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

hda-intel: no codecs initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1b.0 disabled

```

Wypluwa to przy restarcie alsy.

----------

## dziadu

Może mój alsadebug coś pomoże... u mnie działa wszystko, system na ~amd64, karta INTEL ICH8 (Sigmatel)

```

ALSA Audio Debug v0.1.0 - pon, 18 lut 2008, 16:54:27 CET

http://alsa.opensrc.org/aadebug

http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Kernel ----------------------------------------------------

Linux dlnbp019 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #2 SMP Mon Feb 11 11:08:01 CET 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7500 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Loaded Modules --------------------------------------------

snd_hda_intel          74400  5

snd_hwdep               9736  1 snd_hda_intel

Proc Config -----------------------------------------------

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

Modprobe Conf ---------------------------------------------

options snd-intel-hda model=dell-m44

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias char-major-116-* snd

alias char-major-14-* soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

Proc Asound -----------------------------------------------

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xfebfc000 irq 21

  0: [ 0]   : control

  1:        : sequencer

  4: [ 0- 0]: hardware dependent

 16: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

 33:        : timer

00-00: HDA Codec 0

00-00: STAC92xx Analog : STAC92xx Analog : playback 1 : capture 2

Client info

  cur  clients : 3

  peak clients : 3

  max  clients : 192

Client   0 : "System" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Timer" (Rwe-)

  Port   1 : "Announce" (R-e-)

Client  14 : "Midi Through" [Kernel]

  Port   0 : "Midi Through Port-0" (RWe-)

Dev Snd ---------------------------------------------------

controlC0  hwC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  seq  timer

CPU -------------------------------------------------------

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

cpu MHz         : 2200.000

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz

cpu MHz         : 2194.503

RAM -------------------------------------------------------

MemTotal:      3094556 kB

SwapTotal:      506008 kB

Hardware --------------------------------------------------

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

```

----------

## mziab

Problem widać jak na dłoni:

```
# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set
```

Co potwierdza komunikat:

```
hda-codec: No codec parser is available 

hda-intel: no codecs initialized
```

Zapewne robiłeś make oldconfig i przegapiłeś te opcje. Nie wiem jaką dokładnie masz kartę. Na początek spróbuj zaznaczyć CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK. Jeśli nie pomoże, próbuj zaznaczać kolejne kodeki. Po zmianie opcji powinny starczyć make modules, make modules_install i restart alsy, żeby załapało zmianę.

----------

## rastman

mam intel hd audio controller. Zaraz poprobuje  :Smile:  chyba nie realteca, tylko sigmatela musze zaznaczyc? nie?

----------

## mziab

Możesz nawet zaznaczyć wszystkie. Nie zaszkodzi, tylko moduł troszkę spuchnie.

----------

## timor

Na zasadzie prób i błędów dojdziesz do tego które potrzebujesz  :Wink: 

----------

## rastman

tak tez zrobilem i wyszlo, ze musialem zaznaczyc analoga. Nie mam pojecia skad mialem to wiedziec przy apdejcie  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

Trzeba uważnie aktualizować, czytać co się pojawia i o co pyta  :Wink: 

Wiem.... upierdliwe to  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rastman

czytalem i zaznaczalem, tyle ze musialbym jasnowidztwo uprawiac, zeby sie zorientowac o ktory kodek chodzi. Solved  :Smile: 

----------

